

Google Cloud SQL now generally available - tachion
https://cloud.google.com/products/cloud-sql/
Blog entry: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;googlecloudplatform.blogspot.co.uk&#x2F;2014&#x2F;02&#x2F;google-cloud-sql-now-generally-available.html
======
tachion
Blog entry: [http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/google-
clo...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/google-cloud-sql-
now-generally-available.html)

